# Any Cwc Divers Here?



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just did a search, but it looks like Mach is the only chap on the board with one. Why is this I wonder? They look like a really good looking piece that should be pretty good quality.

I might take a trip over to the Silvermans shop at Mile End the weekend after next to peruse their wares. I know I must be sounding like a bit of a dreamer after my thread where I couldnt decide between an Orient Mako or a DeTomaso San Reno :to_become_senile: and now I'm considering quadrupling the budget for the automatic version of the CWC diver. I've spent a week researching divers watches and discovered many great designs....most of them out of my price range  I really like the divers version of the RLT 11 and the RLT 36. Shame they are not available!

There is only Â£5 difference between the CWC and the Precista version. Why would someone choose the Precista over the CWC? Are people put off by the fixed springbars on the CWC?


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a quartz flavoured one, I don't know the seller and have no connection whatsoever but looks ok to me, (item no: 280584403089)


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes it does look nice, but unissued from Silvermans.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexC1981 said:


> I just did a search, but it looks like Mach is the only chap on the board with one. Why is this I wonder? They look like a really good looking piece that should be pretty good quality.


I`m sure there must be other members who have them but the reason you`ll see mine if you do a search is that unlike the majority of people I actually label my photos, something which makes them easier to find :wink2:

Anyway, having never owned or even seen one I can`t comment on the Precista but IMO the CWC is an excellent watch which I`d happily recommend to anyone :thumbsup:


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

"having never owned or even seen one I can`t comment on the Precista but IMO the CWC is an excellent watch which I`d happily recommend to anyone" X 1.

David


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm on my second, the first one I wrecked, got repaired then had stolen, my present one I have had 10 years now and its been hammered, its been a good watch, good lume and pretty robust, it certainly needs some major tlc! I would definitely have another but joining this forum has opened my eyes to so many other watches that I would like! so I will probably just get it restored at some point instead. Regards, jim


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Interesting. I'm not too keen on the SBS model. I suppose I must be drawn to shiny objects instead 

mmmmm...shiny... I like this one a lot. I would definitely favour an automatic non-date model.










(googled image)

I was going to place an ad in the wanted section, but I see Andy Tims did so a week ago, so he should get first dibs if a used one crops up here.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I did manage to track down a RM issued watch (sellers pic) but hadn't updated my WTB & will do that now.










Trouble is it got snagged by customs on the way in & I have a hefty bill to pay before getting my hands on it :cray:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

AlexC1981 said:


> Interesting. I'm not too keen on the SBS model. I suppose I must be drawn to shiny objects instead
> 
> mmmmm...shiny... I like this one a lot. I would definitely favour an automatic non-date model.
> 
> ...


I like that as well. I've bought from CWC, I ordered over the phone rather than on line. I found the chap very helpful and the watch arrived next day but if you can visit them before you decide so much the better.

Roger


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I took the plunge and bought one from a chap on ebay. Only a three months old and literally, like new! It's on the original dark grey NATO, but I've ordered a couple of non-NATO nylon straps to try it with. One black and one dark green.

I'm glad I didnt get the bigger Precista as this is quite big enough, although it wears small for its size. The case feels heavy and solid and the whole watch has a high quality feel to it. I like the way the light catches the shiny deep ring that's between the dial and the bezel. The only negative point I can find is that there is some movement in the bezel between clicks, but I understand that is normal.

I took a few photos in the garden and came back in with numb fingers! Annoyingly, I didnt line up the bezel perfectly due to the above mentioned issue and letting my 3 year old nephew paw at it. He likes to listen to my watches ticking


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's my well-used (presumably issued) CWC RN diver:










It has the more HTF acrylic bezel which doesn't wear as well as the metal inserts. I like it a great deal, but somewhat prefer the Precistas of the era.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

AlexC1981 said:


> I just did a search, but it looks like Mach is the only chap on the board with one. Why is this I wonder? They look like a really good looking piece that should be pretty good quality.
> 
> I might take a trip over to the Silvermans shop at Mile End the weekend after next to peruse their wares. I know I must be sounding like a bit of a dreamer after my thread where I couldnt decide between an Orient Mako or a DeTomaso San Reno :to_become_senile: and now I'm considering quadrupling the budget for the automatic version of the CWC diver. I've spent a week researching divers watches and discovered many great designs....most of them out of my price range  I really like the divers version of the RLT 11 and the RLT 36. Shame they are not available!
> 
> There is only Â£5 difference between the CWC and the Precista version. Why would someone choose the Precista over the CWC? Are people put off by the fixed springbars on the CWC?


sometimes they come up in the sales corner


----------

